# Modem is disconnecting



## ClayB (Nov 5, 2009)

As the title says, about 2 months ago my modem started to disconnect at random times. This would only allow me to be on the internet for about 5 minutes at a time. In the 2 months I have

Connected directly to my computer instead of router, so it cant be my router.
Connected to a whole new computer at a friends house who's internet is working fine
I have even contacted my ISP and they would always tell me the same thing, its my router. When i got done explaining its not my router I've tried everything you have told me they would just tell me to replace the cables. That didn't help...
So i decide to buy a new modem and tried a different modem. New modem does the same thing!..So here is some info for my modem (2nd modem)


(It is a Scientific Atlanta DPC2100R2, My ISP is Cox Communications)


Name
WebSTAR DPC2100R2
Hardware Version
2.1
Software Version
v2.0.2r1256-060303
Receive Power Level
-9.1 dBmV
Transmit Power Level
50.0 dBmV
Cable Modem Status
Operational

And then here is some logs from my modem info

09-16-2009 20:18:28.281 - Initializing modem.
09-16-2009 20:18:28.281 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
09-16-2009 20:18:28.281 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
09-16-2009 20:18:28.296 - Send: AT<cr>
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - The modem failed to respond to the initialization command, Retrying one more time
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - 1200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - Failed to send command because of WriteFile() Failure, Error=000003e3.
09-16-2009 20:18:30.296 - Send: AT<cr>
09-16-2009 20:18:32.296 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
09-16-2009 20:18:32.296 - The modem failed to respond to the initialization command, Retrying one more time
09-16-2009 20:18:32.296 - 1200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-16-2009 20:18:32.296 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
09-16-2009 20:18:32.296 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
09-16-2009 20:18:32.296 - Failed to send command because of WriteFile() Failure, Error=000003e3.
09-16-2009 20:18:32.312 - Send: AT<cr>
09-16-2009 20:18:34.312 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
09-16-2009 20:18:34.312 - Failed to send command because of WriteFile() Failure, Error=000003e3.
09-16-2009 20:18:34.312 - Session Statistics:
09-16-2009 20:18:34.312 - Reads : 0 bytes
09-16-2009 20:18:34.312 - Writes: 0 bytes


So can anyone help me with this? if you need more info just ask


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time for a new ISP. This is almost certainly their problem. You've eliminated the modem, the router is out of the picture, and the failure is clearly from the modem back to the ISP.

The only other possibility in your house is the interior wiring to the modem. You should be running a 2:1 splitter at the service entrance, one for the modem, the other for any TV service. A high quality coax like RG-6U should run directly to the modem with NO splitters in the run.


----------

